# Equipment question - product photography - help



## lucian (May 5, 2013)

Has anyone used the Olympus E-Volts, with the kit lenses, to do product photography? This is a first for me. I've tried using the E-500 and E-520 with their kit lenses but I've not been thrilled with the results. The images just don't seem sharp - more like very soft. I have been using natural sunlight. And, of course, I'm on a budget since this is for an old Navy buddy. I've been shooting handheld.

I've been asked to photograph a gent's collection. It consists of shot glasses, ash trays, cigarette lighters, collectors' knives and several collectors' pistols. He wants serial numbers on these to show. He's collected all this stuff after almost 30 years in the US Navy.

The final product is fairly simple. He just wants the original images on a CD. He wants edited images (i.e. 4x6, 5x7) on a second CD.

I need help getting pointed/started in the right direction. Comments, criticisims welcome.

Thanks.​


----------



## Derrel (May 5, 2013)

Make sure your lens' front and especially, the REAR element are clean. Then, shoot with self-timer delay, mirror pre-release, and a tripod, and your images will probably be much sharper. I know the small sensor of the little E-series bodies is not good at higher ISO level.MY feeling is that what you need for this kind of photography is 1) a STABLE camera free of jarring/vibration and 2) some modicum of skill and knowledge about how to light small products.

Table-top photo work demands more work on lighting and reflection control than many people think, at least to achiever good, artistically pleasing pictures. If all he needs is "for-the-record" shots, it ought not to be too difficult.

I think the Photoflex.com lighting lessons school is still on the web, for free. They have some videos that might be very helpful, so you could literally see, and watch, how a small product can be placed and lighted and photographed in a tabletop setting.


----------



## lucian (May 6, 2013)

Derrel:

Thanks.  I'll have time over the weekend to check out photoflex.  I thought of the tripod but that in conjunction with the remote should be a big help.

I'll pull out some of my souveniors and practice this weekend.  Thanks again.


----------

